# إدارة الغضب*..كيف تسيطر على نفسك وقت الغضب..!!



## shatha (4 مايو 2009)

:new8:

* إدارة الغضب*

الهدف من إدارة الغضب هو التخفيف من حدة الأحاسيس، والتأثير النفسي الذي تحدثه مسببات الغضب. لا يمكن للإنسان أن يتجنب بكافة الطرق الأشياء أو الأشخاص التي تثير غضبه، أو أن يغير من المواقف لكن بدلاً من ذلك عليه أن يتعلم كيف يتحكم فى ردود فعله وتصرفاته.

1- التعبير عن الغضب.
2- كبح الغضب (عدم التعبير عن الغضب).
3- الغضب الهادىء.

هل أنت غاضب جداً؟

توجد اختبارات نفسية تقيس حدة مشاعر الغضب، وقابلية التعرض لهذه العاطفة الثورية بسهولة .. وكيف سيقوم الشخص بالتعامل معها.

( الاختبار)

ما الذي يجعل شخص غاضب دون الآخر؟

الإجابة:

العديد من الأشياء والتي ترجع إما لأسباب جينية أو فسيولوجية. هناك بعض الدلائل التي تشير إلى ميلاد بعض الأطفال فى حالة استثارة وأكثر استجابة للغضب منذ سن صغيرة للغاية.

والاعتبار الثاني هو وجود بعض العوامل الاجتماعية – الثقافية التي تنظر إلى الغضب على أنه خبرة سلبية، ففي معظم المجتمعات يتعلم الشخص أن التعبير عن القلق وغيره من المشاعر الأخرى أمر طبيعي ولا ينتقص شيئاً منه لكنه لم يتعلم كيفية التعبير عن غضبه وتحويله إلى شيء إيجابي وبناء.

كما توصلت بعض الأبحاث أن العائلة لها دور كبير فى إدارة الغضب، وخاصة إذا كان الجو العائلي لا يجيد مهارات التعامل مع المشاعر والأحاسيس.

هل تطلق العنان لغضبك؟

هل من المسموح أن يتصرف الشخص بالطريقة التي تروقه للتنفيس عن غضبه .. هذه خرافة خطيرة لأنه من الممكن أن تُستخدم كرخصة لإيذاء الآخرين، بل وبالعكس يزيد ذلك من حدة السلوك العدواني ولن تُحل المشاكل إطلاقاً.

ومن الأفضل البحث فى مثيرات الغضب وتبنى استراتيجيات تجاهها للتعامل معها وتهدئة النفس بحيث لا يتفاقم الغضب أو يصل إلى درجة لا يمكن التراجع فيها عن العواقب.


استراتيجيات التعامل مع الغضب:

هناك أدوات بسيطة للاسترخاء مثل: التنفس العميق الذي يهدأ من حدة الغضب بشكل كبير. وتوجد العديد من الكتب والدورات التدريبية التي تجعل الإنسان يتقن هذه الطرق، فإذا كنت تواجه موقف مشتعل عليك بإتباع الخطوات البسيطة التالية:

-1 التنفس بعمق من خلال الحجاب الحاجز، التنفس من الصدر لا يعطى الإحساس بالاسترخاء.

- 2 التحدث إلى النفس ببعض الكلمات التي تبعثها على الهدوء مثل: "استرخى" أو "تعاملي مع الأمر بسهولة أكثر من ذلك"، مع تكرارها أثناء التنفس بعمق.

- 3 تجسيد الاسترخاء، من خلال استرجاع الشخص فى مخيلته لخبرة استرخائية سابقة قد قام بها بالفعل واستحضارها من الذاكرة، وأن يعطى نفسه إيحاءاً بأنه يعيشها.

- 4 ممارسة تمارين الاسترخاء (تمارين الاسترخاء وتمارين اليوجا على صفحات موقع فيديو) ، فهي ترخى العضلات المتوترة من شدة الغضب بالإضافة إلى تمارين اليوجا.
عيك بممارسة هذه الوسائل وتعلم كيفية استرجاعها تلقائياً عندما تكون متعرض لموقف فيه توتر.

ومعناه كيفية قيام الإنسان بتغيير فكره، فالشخص تحت تأثير الغضب يتوعد ويوجه الإهانات التي قد تصل إلى حد القذف والشتائم، ويتحدث بطريقة ملتوية تعكس مشاعره الداخلية.
عندما يكون الشخص غاضباً دائماً ما يكون التفكير مبالغاً فيه ودرامياً إلى حد كبير، على الشخص أن يحاول إحلال الأفكار المتعقلة محل الأفكار الاندفاعية التي يتبناها أثناء غضبه، فبدلاً من أن يخبر نفسه: "هذا بشع كل شيء تم تدميره" عليه أن يتحدث لها بكلمات مغايرة: "هذا محبط وغير مفهوم لكنه ليس نهاية المطاف، وغضبى لن يغير من الأمر شيء".

كن حذراً مع الكلمات التالية أيضا: "أبداً" أو "دائماً"، عندما تتحدث عن نفسك أو عن شخص آخر لأنها مفاتيح لعدم الحل كما أنها لا تعطى فرصة للأشخاص الآخرين فى أن يقدموا الحل لك بالمثل.

ذكر نفسك دائماً بأن الغضب لن يصلح من أي شيء، ولن يزيد إحساسك بالراحة ولكن العكس.

المنطق يهزم الغضب، فإذا تحدثت لنفسك على أنه من الضروري أن يواجه الإنسان تجارب قاسية فى حياته، وأن قوانين الحياة تقر بذلك القانون المسلم به "يوم لك ويوم عليك" فسيشعر بالارتياح.

دائماً ما يلجا الإنسان الغاضب إلى طلب العدل والتقدير والموافقة لكي تسير الأمور على هواه وكما يراها. ولا نستطيع أن ننكر أن كل شخص يحتاج إلى هذه المقومات وإذا لم يحصل عليها ينتابه الإحباط والشعور بالإيذاء .. لكن الشخص الغاضب بطبيعته يتحول لديه شعور الإحباط إلى غضب.


----------



## اني بل (5 مايو 2009)

ذكر نفسك دائما" بأن الغضب لن يصلح من أي شئ ، ولن يزيد احساسك الراحة...
ميرسي ..كثير


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

shatha

مرض العصر هو التعصيب والغضب

مشكورة اختي موضوعك مهم

الرب يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا shatha
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

معلومات هامه 

ميررررررسى ليكى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## shatha (6 مايو 2009)

اسعدني مروركم وردودكم 
ودمتك بود فعلا


----------

